# New Glock 27 trigger suggestions



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

I just purchased my first Glock about a month ago and now I am wanting to do some upgrades to the trigger, I am looking for some good advice from more experienced Glock users that have tried different triggers connectors and springs, I will be using this as a ccw, so far I really like my Glock and have my eyes on a Glock 23 purchase here in the near future.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an M32 and M29. Since I carry both, I installed Glock's 8 lb. (+) connector so that I am less likely to accidentally pull the trigger during a stressful situation. I haven't done it yet, but the other thing I've been contemplating is replacing the factory grooved trigger with a factory smooth one. I find my trigger finger developing a sore spot after about 50 rounds with the grooved trigger.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you wanting a heavier trigger or a lighter one? I personally like the 5.5Lbs trigger.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I would suggest shooting it for a while longer and try to get used to the 5.5 trigger pull. I find that it is just right after some practice.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you looking for a smoother trigger a more consistant one one with less over travel? heavier or lighter?

With a little more info you could get some great advice. Keep shoting it and see if it grows on you is good advice and the most economical.

RCG


----------



## G27 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a G39 that had a Lightning strike aluminum trigger and a ghost 3.5 lb connector. It was as smooth as butter.


----------



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I ended up going with the Ghost Rocket 3.5 with the overtravel stop, I haven't fired any live rounds yet but it feel good on the dry fire end.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

mactex said:


> I have an M32 and M29. Since I carry both, I installed Glock's 8 lb. (+) connector *so that I am less likely to accidentally pull the trigger during a stressful situation.* I haven't done it yet, but the other thing I've been contemplating is replacing the factory grooved trigger with a factory smooth one. I find my trigger finger developing a sore spot after about 50 rounds with the grooved trigger.


That's exactly why I left my trigger alone on my G19.


----------

